# Hey everyone



## MantisDude15 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey there, my nam is Adam, and I'm 15. Maybe the youngest member? Well anyways, I've always been enterested in mantids, and finaly bought some. I just ordered 1 Giant African Mantis and one Budwing mantis from a fellow forum member. I'd love some advice if anyone has any for raising these guys. My other hobbies include listening to music, playing video games, building model WWII models (tanks, infantry, planes, etc), and hangin out with friends, like any other teenager.

I look forward to meeting new people here


----------



## Ian (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Adam! Definately not the youngest, several 15 year olds (including myself), and I think quite a few younger.

If you are into mantids, this is definately the place be!


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## waretrop (Oct 16, 2006)

Adam so nice to talk to you in AIM today.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 16, 2006)

ya i'm definately one of the youngest (13)


----------

